# New GFX card!



## vineeth_pulari (May 19, 2009)

I need to buy a new gfx card for my PC

specs
C2D E7200 2.6GHz
1x2 DDR2
DG965SS Intel MoBo
Nvidia 8600GT 512MB



well..i dont think it was a wise choice to buy this card, 8600gt  aint performing good with most games even at acceptable levels

I need a card that can run the games like crysis 1 and 2, fallout2, fear2....nfs carbon/ mw, cod4 modernwarfare, world at war ...etc

they should run at a good frame rate with no    $()^%^&*^
 lagging during gameplay,  with high visual settings at 1024 x 1280.

thnks 4 ur time and help.








my first card was a TNT2 (1999), then some nvidia 64mb card (2001), then 7600gt(2005), now an 8600GT(2008)


----------



## vineeth_pulari (May 19, 2009)

btw, i prefer nvidia, open to others as well.


----------



## hsetir (May 19, 2009)

Get gtx 295 for 30k or tell your budget


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 19, 2009)

7600GT to 8600GT wasnt a wise upgrade. 8600GT was only 2~5% better.


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2009)

@ *vineeth_pulari* - what's your budget & what psu you currently have ?

For 4-5K range get HD 4670. Rs. 4.5K or so.
For 5-6K range get 9600Gt. Rs. 5.5K
For 6-7K range get HD4770. Rs. 7-7.2K.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (May 19, 2009)

Mention the PSU man and also your budget. Without cant give you any decent advice.


----------



## vineeth_pulari (May 20, 2009)

srry!!

PSU is   'ROOT 500W'

budget 15k

i know i need to change the psu as well. help me with that as well.


----------



## vineeth_pulari (May 20, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ *vineeth_pulari* - what's your budget & what psu you currently have ?
> 
> For 4-5K range get HD 4670. Rs. 4.5K or so.
> For 5-6K range get 9600Gt. Rs. 5.5K
> For 6-7K range get HD4770. Rs. 7-7.2K.




can these cards run the above said games at 1280x 1024 at high settings without lag...


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2009)

for a 15k budget:

1) Zotac/Palit GTS 250: 10.5k
2) PSU: Cooler Master Extreme Power 650W for 4k-4.5k (maybe)


----------



## Musicmaker23 (May 20, 2009)

i'd suggest you get the HD 4770 too.. else XFX 9600gt
as far as power is concerned, go with CoolerMaster Extreme Power 600W for around 3700; 
in case u need to pack for future add-ons - CoolerMaster Extreme Power 650 for 4.5k

i would really suggest you shell out a bit more now cause i think it'll be a good investment. Seeing your config, i think you could hang onto it for quite some time more & u'd want to suit it up accordingly


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 20, 2009)

Musicmaker23 said:


> i'd suggest you get the HD 4770 too.. else XFX 9600gt
> as far as power is concerned, go with CoolerMaster Extreme Power 600W for around 3700;
> in case u need to pack for future add-ons - CoolerMaster Extreme Power 650 for 4.5k
> 
> i would really suggest you shell out a bit more now cause i think it'll be a good investment. Seeing your config, i think you could hang onto it for quite some time more & u'd want to suit it up accordingly


*ahem*
No to both. CM 650 and 600extreme are the same OEM- a downgraded seventeam 500w. Pretty old debate- already made my point a lot of times. So better off reading it from here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1029749&postcount=2
Stick to antec EA 430 or corsair cx400. Both worth 3.2k-3.5k and have active pfc with efficiency of 80% upto operational temps of 40 degrees celcius. Rest of the FAQ/recommendations are here in this guide which I made:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104472


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2009)

@ *vineeth_pulari* Just get corsair VX 450W @ Rs. 4K or so ( it can deliver upto 570W   )

& get Zotac GTX 260 @ Rs. 10.5-11K or so.

It will be the best combination for you as the gfx card can hadle most of the games fairly well even @ 1920*1200 resolution. Have fun


----------



## deadkiss 009 (May 21, 2009)

^^That's the best thing to buy in this budget. I agree. 8)


----------



## Joker (May 22, 2009)

zotac gtx 260 + corsair vx450 psu...


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2009)

I seriously suspect whether GTX260 would be able to run on 450W corsair PSU

As per nVidia, Minimum System Power Requirement (W) is 500W. And this card takes a maximum power of 182W. 

I would suggest atleast a 550W PSU.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (May 22, 2009)

VX450W would take in GTX 260 easily... Check this out:

*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...16-216-sp-superclocked-edition-review-19.html


Plus you can also check which PSU you need with this.

*www.corsair.com/psufinder/default.aspx

I hope this helps!


----------



## comp@ddict (May 22, 2009)

Wait guys, didn't you see the resolution??

1280x1024, lol GTX sereis is outta question.

Here's my suggestion:
CM 500W ExP @ 2.8k
Palit 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.5k


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2009)

add another 100 bucks and get MSI HD4770


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 22, 2009)

but for low res, 9800GT might be better, rite?


----------



## Cilus (May 22, 2009)

at 15k budget u can have a very good Graphics card as well as a good PSU

If u r a Nvidia fan, nothing can beat Zotac GTX 260 Core 216 896 MB. Its the best. price is around 10.2 to 11k. It is slightly better performer than radeon HD 4870. For a Power supply a cheap but Reliable Power supply is available, ColorSit. Their official site it *www.colors-it.com.cn/03_products/pccase.asp?max_id_search=5. 
A 600 Watt is available within 1.7k to 2k.

If u r a radeon fan, go for a Radeon HD 4870 HD 1 GB for 13 to 14k. You can also go for 4850 1 GB at 10k.


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> but for low res, 9800GT might be better, rite?



I missed that 1024x768 thing. 

If vineeth has plans to change display in near future, it's better to go for 

1) GTX260 for 10.5k
2) VX450W for 4.5k

once the display is changed, he will not have to run around for another GPU.

If there are no such plans, then even 9800GT is too much and a 4.5k-5k HD4670 will do the job easily for that reso and there won't be a need to change PSU


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 22, 2009)

Id suggest corsair vx 450. Go for hd4770 at your monitor's present resolution. It will be future proof. And if you are going to spend 15k then i'd suggest ati radeon hd4850 1gb or hd4870


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 22, 2009)

Stick to vx450. It will run gtx260+ some moderate overclocks. Nvidia does well on lower resolution. I will have to confess that I dont know much about ati 4770. Better off googling "ati 4770 vs 9800gt) if you dont get satisfactory answer.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2009)

ATI HD 4770 performs better than 9800GT & HD4830. It performs between 4850 & GTX 250 ( 9800GTX+ ).

But for a 15K budget a GTX260 & a corsair vx450W woukd be the best combo as it's the more future proof option than buying a single 9800GT or even a HD4850 & HD4770.

Coz I think one should buy the best possible gfx card as per his budget. Coz it will be more future proof solution.


----------



## Cilus (May 24, 2009)

Radeon HD 47770 is one of the best cards around but it is not good for High Res gaming. In Cross fire it can match/out perform GTX 280. But since here the M/B is Intel 965, I think 47770 is not the best solution. Zotac GTX 260 core 216 is the best. It will be the most futureproof single GPU solution. In LynX-India , now the Price is Rs10,086 only.


----------

